# PAL- May 2012 babies



## Semanthia

I was looking here on PAL and didn't see a thread for May 2012 babies so I thought I would start one. I hope there are more of us on here.

I am very nervous because if there is one thing I have learned it is that anything can happen. So I am trying to accept that and still enjoy my pregnancy. I am also trying to stay positive and keep replace my fears and negative thoughts with positive ones.

I am hoping to have some May 2012 buddies to converse with on how our pregnancies are going.

Good Luck Ladies! H&H 9 months.

May 2012 Babies​
May 21st - Bananaz :pink:
May 28th - Semanthia :blue:​


----------



## bananaz

I'm also due in May 2012 and struggling to stay positive. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## shangeas

Hi Semanthia,

Thank you for starting this thread, I had an EP in July and im now pg again due in May 2012.

I cant say I'm excited yet with this pregnancy but Im thankful i've gotten this far and that the baby is in the right place. I pray it stays that way.

Its hard being PAL however we must try to stay positive that this time everything will turn out ok.


----------



## lazandkiko21

Hello and sorry for your loss. My first pregnancy was a stillborn baby girl named Destany at 31 weeks. I then went one to have 2 healthy kids a DS who will be 7 and a DD who will be 6 both next month. I have since had 2 miscarriages and now am 10 weeks and 4 days pregnant and every time i go to the bathroom i wipe and look at the toilet paper constantly for blood or anything. I have had a scan at 8 weeks and 1 day and saw my little babys heart beating but i still am scared. My next scan is at 11 weeks and 6 days pregnant which is in about a week and a half. Im glad someone started a PAL May 2012 thread. I am hoping for all of us to have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## tootsiegb

Hi thanks for starting this thread. I am in exactly the same position. My first loss was at 20 weeks. We found out at our 20 weeks scan that are babies heart had sadly stopped beating. Mt next pregnancy was an early loss at 8 weeks.
I am now pregnant for the third time (third time lucky) and will be 11 weeks next week. I have to wait until 13 weeks for my scan, and as yet I can only pray that all is well with my little one. 
Hopefully we will all be fine this time & be able to help each other through.
Love to you all tootsie xx


----------



## Semanthia

_bananaz -_ Thanks! You hang in there too! The second trimester will be here before we know it.

_shangeas_ I am so sorry for you losses. I am not as excited as I was with my first two pregnancies. Our innocents have been taken from us but with time we will be able to feel more excited. Congrats on your May Baby!! The good news is you are almost out of the first trimester!! That should provide you with some relief, I know I will be able to breath easier once that second trimester starts.

_lazandkiko21_ I am so sorry for your losses. I too check for blood constantly, which is normal I think. I had a little spotting about a week ago but I had a early ultrasound a few days later and all looked fine. I just keeping praying for baby to stay put.

_tootsiegb_ I am so sorry for your losses. I lost my daughter at 21 weeks due to incompetent cervix, choriamnionitis, and a crappy doctor (completely dropped the ball on EVERYTHING). I hope we both have lucky baby number 3!!

I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## ClaireRSA

Hi! I'm also due in May. I had a MC in July last year at 7 weeks and then lost my angel boy at 20 weeks in March this year due to a problem with the amniotic sac. This pregnancy has been so hard so far, i'm scared to get excieted or even look at baby things. 
@shangeas, you and I prob have the exact same due date  my ticker is wrong. *grin*


----------



## yazzy

Hi Ladies,

Can I join...it will be good to have the support from you all. I had a mmc in January this year, at my 12 week scan we discovered the baby hadn't made it past 7 weeks.

I am now just over 10 weeks pregnant and I have my first scan tomorrow afternoon, it is meant to be my 12 week one but is a little early probably due to my longish cycles....wish me luck girls I just want this scan to be perfect.


----------



## christine1986

Hi everyone I am also due in may after we lost out little boy Peter at 17 weeks on 3rd july this year, so now i'm constantly checking for blood everytime i use the bathroom my hubby thinks i've gone mad lol

CLAIRERSA- I'm the same darent get excited and i dont think i,ll be buyin baby things untill near the end when i feel confident things are going well.

YAZZY- good look for your scan tomorrow fingers crossed all goes well, i'm sure it will :)

xxx


----------



## lazandkiko21

Yazzy good luck on you scan tomorrow. My 12 week scan is next Tuesday. I can wait for the second trimester to kick in because im still having my all day nausea. Im jealous of all the ladies that start feeling better after week 10 here i am going on week 11 and still :sick:


----------



## shangeas

@ ClaireRSA sorry hun my ticker could be wrong too....went for an U/s after i had a fall at what i thought was 8w6d but scan showed baby is 9w4d so will confirm the correct due dat on my 12 week scan on the 31st

@Yazzy hope everything went well with your scan fx for you

@Laz21 as mush as nausea is a pain i welcome it cos it reassures me that jellyfish is growing, I cant wait for 2nd semester too maybe i'll relaxa lil then...

Its not easy when you've had a loss you constantly checking for blood if pg symptoms dissappear you panic...i know it will be worth it though when i hold my baby in my arms

Anyone on Progesterone supplements? I have been put on Duphaston by my Gynae till 14weeks.


----------



## Semanthia

I'm on progesterone Suppositories (200mg once nightly) until the second trimester (not certain how long). I'll start progesterone shots at 18 weeks. My progesterone was 9.2.


----------



## bananaz

I had my first scan today and it was amazing! The doctor was very understanding about my previous miscarriage and went out of her way to reassure me that everything seems to be going well :cloud9: Plus I got my EDD bumped up two days. I think my excitement is finally starting to outweigh my anxiety...


----------



## yazzy

Bananaz - that's great news! So glad it all went well for you today.


----------



## caite19

I'm due in May as well, and so nervous! Going for another ultrasound on Friday.. we lost our last baby about this time.. praying this baby bean hangs in there. I just need some friends desperately, I'm super lonesome! :cry:


----------



## yazzy

Girls...i've also just been for my first scan, all was well and baby had a lovely heartbeat. I've been dated at 10+1 and EDD 15th May 2012. Such a relief, we are so happy :)

Good luck for all your up and coming scans....hang in there, I was terrified but all turned out well.


----------



## bananaz

yazzy said:


> Girls...i've also just been for my first scan, all was well and baby had a lovely heartbeat. I've been dated at 10+1 and EDD 15th May 2012. Such a relief, we are so happy :)
> 
> Good luck for all your up and coming scans....hang in there, I was terrified but all turned out well.

Yay!! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## Semanthia

I hope everyones doing well. All sounds well so far.
I had a scare last night. Last night I had some bright red bleeding and has tapered off to light brown almost nothing. I was terrified but I'm trying to stay positive and relaxed. I have a prenatal appointment tomorrow (my doctors not In today). Then I went to put in my Suppository and it felt like something was blocking it. Idk if my vagina is falling out or its swollen or what but I'm nervous.


----------



## bananaz

Semanthia said:


> I hope everyones doing well. All sounds well so far.
> I had a scare last night. Last night I had some bright red bleeding and has tapered off to light brown almost nothing. I was terrified but I'm trying to stay positive and relaxed. I have a prenatal appointment tomorrow (my doctors not In today). Then I went to put in my Suppository and it felt like something was blocking it. Idk if my vagina is falling out or its swollen or what but I'm nervous.

I hope your appointment goes well. Is it possible something irritated your vagina and that's what caused the bleeding and swelling?


----------



## lazandkiko21

Yay yazzy! Congrats...
Semanthia.....im kmfx for you and praying that its nothing. Good luck at you appointment tomorrow and hoping for some good news when you update.


----------



## shangeas

Semanthia hope everything is ok and the bleeding stops, I know its worrisome but my best friend who also has a loss had bright red bleeding towards the end of 1st tri and she is now 8months along....just relax and explain everything at the app hopefully its as bananaz says. :hugs:
Do the Suppositories make you sick at all? so far i have not had any side effects from them except excessive thirst? im on 10mg 2x a day

Yavvy & Bananaz congrats on the great scans and HB is a great sound to hear isnt it though:thumbup:


----------



## tootsiegb

Semanthia - I hope that your appointment went well and that all is ok.

Yay for all the scans, I cant wait for mine, it still seems ages away. 

Hope all you girls are ok. I have had no real nausea/sickness since the weekend, I am constantly worrying, thinking its too early for it to stop!! Why do we worry about everything? 
Love to you all xx


----------



## sunbaby777

Hi Ladies,

I am due at the end of May and have my 8 wk scan tomorrow morning. I am really excited, but I'm also freaking out. When we had the first ultrasound with my first baby (at 14 wks), our excitement turned to terror in a matter of minutes. We thought everything looked perfect and were amazed to see baby's heart beating, but the doctor saw something different, a large cystic hygroma. That day marked the beginning of a long nightmare. I know the chances of this baby having something wrong are slim to none, but I can't help but worry. Just the idea of this appointment brings back so many bad memories. I know I'm going to be a total wreck. That said, I hope to have good news to share tomorrow - and a nice scan pic!


----------



## Carry22

Hi everyone :flower:

Was looking for a PAL May thread a while ago so glad to see this here today :thumbup:!!

I am currently 11+5 (ish) after m/c at 15 wks in June. Like everyone else I am extremely anxious and nervous most of the time!! Had a couple of early scans and have my dating scan and consultant appt on Monday (can't wait, it will be almost 3 wks since I was scanned last) so hoping and praying all will be well. 

I did something i said I wasn't going to do last week and got a doppler (rented off the internet) - I was so worried when we first used it but we found the hb pretty much straight away which felt great. I'm trying to limit using it to a couple of times a week as its pretty addictive!! Is anyone else using one???

Semanthia - hoping all went well for you today :hugs:

tootsiegb - I haven't had much nausea since 10 wks which really worried me as well and is the reason I got a doppler! I'm still feeling quite tired and maybe get a tiny bit of nausea now and again. Have all your early symptoms eased off now?? All I do is worry - its driving me mad!!

Carry xxx


----------



## shangeas

Hi All!!

Totsie & Carry my symptoms are on and off so i cant really say they have worn off, Its been 2 weeks since my last scan and only having the next one end of next week...hoping all is still well with the baby.

Sunny so sorry to hear about your loss...hoping this time you get good news .....


----------



## Semanthia

I had my appointment yesterday and my doctor sent me to get an ultrasound and everything is fine. Baby is measuring where he/she should be and had hb of 188. I didn't really get any answers about the bleeding I had and as for the other thing that was going on down there that just went away and my doctor didn't seem worried about it.

_sunbaby777_ I hope your scan today goes well!! It is hard to not fear the past, try and stay positive! I hope you get some relief from todays ultrasound.

_Carry22_ My appointment went well yesterday!! I hope everything is great for you Monday! I just ordered a doppler online this morning!! I am so excited!!


----------



## tootsiegb

Carry/Shangeas, 
yes my symptoms have gone, but really my only symptom was the sickness. I am still weeing quite a lot, and i can feel my uterus just above my pubic bone so i take that as a good sign.
I have never had sore boobs, and they havent grown yet, poor dh its all he is looking forward to haha.
I haver felt a little bit nauseas a few times over the last week but nothing compared to how it was. I am still very tired too. 

Roll on the 1st November for my scan. 

Sunnybaby, I am sure all will be fine, I hope the scan went well x

Hope you girls are ok love to you all xxx


----------



## tootsiegb

Semanthia, so glad that all went well xxxxxx


----------



## bananaz

Semanthia said:


> I had my appointment yesterday and my doctor sent me to get an ultrasound and everything is fine. Baby is measuring where he/she should be and had hb of 188. I didn't really get any answers about the bleeding I had and as for the other thing that was going on down there that just went away and my doctor didn't seem worried about it.


That's awesome! A very strong heartbeat too. I can't imagine how relieved you are.


----------



## jojo23

semanthia im so happy your pregnant! i remember you from second tri losses!!!! 
im currently 8 weeks pregnant as well and due in may:):):) and have my first scan next week... im petrified of everything and i swear every morning i wake up th first thing i do is poke my boobs to see if they are still sore lol.. my symptoms seem to be coming and going this week but im really trying to stay positive and healthy for this little one.

heres hoping to all our sticky beans xxxx


----------



## lazandkiko21

Im so happy for you Semanthia....yay!!


----------



## Semanthia

jojo23 said:


> semanthia im so happy your pregnant! i remember you from second tri losses!!!!
> im currently 8 weeks pregnant as well and due in may:):):) and have my first scan next week... im petrified of everything and i swear every morning i wake up th first thing i do is poke my boobs to see if they are still sore lol.. my symptoms seem to be coming and going this week but im really trying to stay positive and healthy for this little one.
> 
> heres hoping to all our sticky beans xxxx

I remember you from second tri. losses also. I am so glad that you are pregnant again! It looks like we will be due close in dates! I hope everything goes well. H&H 9 months!! I am so nervous about this pregnancy my blood pressure sky rockets when I fear something is wrong. I'm suppose to be working on that... I have also been experiencing "phantom smells" from when I lost my daughter. For example I'll be driving somewhere (not just in the car) and will suddenly smell the doctors office (my old doctor) or the hospital or just a random smell. It completely takes me back to that painful place. I haven't experienced this until just recently.


----------



## Carry22

Hey everyone, hope you are all well. Glad your appointment went well Semanthia!!!

As for me, well I had a wee bit of a scare today :wacko: 

I'm 12 wks now and I've had quite a bit of discharge for a few weeks now, mostly creamy white but at times yellow/green. I was a bit concerned about it so had a swab done last week which came back negative for infections so that's good news. But today I had a bit of brown discharge - not much but definitely brown. I haven't had any brown / bleeding this whole pregnancy.

I'm totally freaking out now as when I had my m/c in June (at 15wks) I'd had brown discharge and bleeding since week 5. 

I used my doppler today to settle my mind a bit and found heartbeat no problem and it was at a good rate (150) but I'm still really worried. I have my scan and consultant appt on monday (thank god!!) 

Has anyone experienced brown discharge for the first time this late in first trimester??

Extra info: I have also been suffering from a really bad headache for about 2 days now which doesn't seem to be easing off and I had the flu jab on Thursday. 

Can anyone help??


----------



## lazandkiko21

Carry I'm sorry to hear that you're worried but I'm sure everything is ok (I know easier said than done) I really dont know if the headaches have anything to do with the discharge but i have had headaches yesterday and today that feel like a head cold sooooo i hope you feel better....good luck on you scan Monday. I have a NT scan Tuesday


----------



## PoodleMommy

Hi, girls - I'm so sorry for all your losses... but thrilled that everyone has another little one on the way!!

After six first-tri miscarriages and no living children yet, we are 12w4d pregnant with what seems to be a healthy growing baby!! We got to see the little one on ultrasound on Friday, and she (??) really showed off for us... starting with the cutest huge leap in the womb, then playing with her hands, then sucking her thumb. This baby is already SOOO adorable!!! All measurements were perfect (she is measuring two days ahead... what an odd feeling to have a baby measuring ahead instead of far behind!!). All our doctors believe this baby is going to make it!!


----------



## Carry22

Hey everyone - thought I'd give an update on my situation after my post on sat. 

Well unfortunately I woke up yesterday morning with quite a heavy bleed and passed a large clot. As I'm sure you can imagine - I had a complete breakdown and thought, this is it happening all over again and I just cannot go through this :cry:

I spent most of yesterday in hospital and bleeding has totally calmed down to just brown when I wipe. I had a scan to check baby yesterday and I also went for my 12 wk dating scan today. The sonographer found the bit of blood on the scan and said its nothing to worry about and that its just due to the placenta embedding into the wall of the uterus. Does this sound right to everyone??? I also seen my consultant who did a transvaginal scan as well just to reassure us that all was looking ok from that side as well. He said to expect the brown stuff for more than a few days and then it should settle and to go back if it turns bright red and fresh again. Has anyone else experienced / heard of this kind of bleed??

On the plus side I had 2 scans (yesterday and today) and baby was VERY active at both - bouncing around all over the place!! When the sonographer was trying to reassure me today the funniest thing happened - the baby gave a big thumbs up on the screen as if to say "I'm fine mum" :thumbup: and I'm measuring ahead of what I thought - 13 wks today. 

It is very reassuring to have seen baby looking so well but the bleeding gave me such a scare and reminded me that I have no control over anything - all we can do is hope and pray!!

Hope you are all well :hugs:

Poodlemommy - welcome!! So happy you had a good scan :happydance: your baby sounds like mine being so active and showing off and measuring ahead!! Here's hoping for a happy ending for us :hugs:


----------



## tootsiegb

welcome poodle, 
glad to hear of your good news.

Carry, I am sure that if the consultants arent worried that all will be fine. I bet it scared the life out of you, it would me!!! You would jusy not expect to bleed like that so far on. 
Fingers crossed for you that all will be well now. 

I am so looking forward to my scan a week 2moro. It cant come quick enough!! Like poodle I am worried about it. 

Love to you all xx


----------



## Semanthia

PoodleMommy said:


> Hi, girls - I'm so sorry for all your losses... but thrilled that everyone has another little one on the way!!
> 
> After six first-tri miscarriages and no living children yet, we are 12w4d pregnant with what seems to be a healthy growing baby!! We got to see the little one on ultrasound on Friday, and she (??) really showed off for us... starting with the cutest huge leap in the womb, then playing with her hands, then sucking her thumb. This baby is already SOOO adorable!!! All measurements were perfect (she is measuring two days ahead... what an odd feeling to have a baby measuring ahead instead of far behind!!). All our doctors believe this baby is going to make it!!

I am so glad things are looking good for you and your little one!! Congrats!!


----------



## Semanthia

Carry22 said:


> Hey everyone - thought I'd give an update on my situation after my post on sat.
> 
> Well unfortunately I woke up yesterday morning with quite a heavy bleed and passed a large clot. As I'm sure you can imagine - I had a complete breakdown and thought, this is it happening all over again and I just cannot go through this :cry:
> 
> I spent most of yesterday in hospital and bleeding has totally calmed down to just brown when I wipe. I had a scan to check baby yesterday and I also went for my 12 wk dating scan today. The sonographer found the bit of blood on the scan and said its nothing to worry about and that its just due to the placenta embedding into the wall of the uterus. Does this sound right to everyone??? I also seen my consultant who did a transvaginal scan as well just to reassure us that all was looking ok from that side as well. He said to expect the brown stuff for more than a few days and then it should settle and to go back if it turns bright red and fresh again. Has anyone else experienced / heard of this kind of bleed??
> 
> On the plus side I had 2 scans (yesterday and today) and baby was VERY active at both - bouncing around all over the place!! When the sonographer was trying to reassure me today the funniest thing happened - the baby gave a big thumbs up on the screen as if to say "I'm fine mum" :thumbup: and I'm measuring ahead of what I thought - 13 wks today.
> 
> It is very reassuring to have seen baby looking so well but the bleeding gave me such a scare and reminded me that I have no control over anything - all we can do is hope and pray!!
> 
> Hope you are all well :hugs:
> 
> Poodlemommy - welcome!! So happy you had a good scan :happydance: your baby sounds like mine being so active and showing off and measuring ahead!! Here's hoping for a happy ending for us :hugs:

When I first started reading this and saw the "unfortunately..." my heart sank but I had a smile on my face by the end of your update! That is GREAT news!!
I had a lot of bright red blood with my first pregnancy (in first trimester) but my crappy doctor didn't seem to care enough to look into it. I had a bit of bright red with this pregnancy (scared me) but the ultrasound tech didn't really say much (she seemed put out by having to squeeze me in) so I don't have answers. However seeing a healthy baby with a heartbeat and measuring appropriate is good enough for me 
At least you were given a reason and they aren't worried about it. Boo for pregnancy scares! YAY for healthy baby!!


----------



## lazandkiko21

Hello and welcome Poodle! Carry im happy that everything turned out for the good. You had me going there for a second.....congrats! Well tomorrow is my NT scan and crossing my fingers that all goes well. Will keep you guys updated and hopefully we have nothing but good news with all the ladies here on PAL May 2012 and we all have happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!!!


----------



## Semanthia

Received my doppler today YAY!!! I tried it out this evening and I think it's too early :-( However after about 15 minutes I think I might have found it but it was so faint that the white noise was louder than the heartbeat. So I will probably give it another try in a couple days (I would say a week but I know I won't last that long LOL).
I hope all is well!!


----------



## Carry22

Semanthia - I had quite a lot of bleeding in my last pregnancy as well which didn't end well so when I seen the blood on Sunday I couldn't help but think that things were going the same way. I hope that this is just a one-off this time! I still have brown old blood when I wipe which turned into stringy kind of mucus last night but trying not to panic unless it turns red again.

You said you had a bleed in this pregnancy as well - how far along were you when it happened?? I'm lucky to have been seeing a really great lady at my EPU in this pregnancy and she was more than happy to investigate where the blood was coming from. But I was the same as you last time - I bled so many times and nobody seemed bothered about it :growlmad:

I've also got a doppler. I found the hb pretty much straight away (just above the hairline) and that was at about 10+4 so maybe you are a wee bit early. Don't panic though!! What kind of doppler is it?? Each time I've used mine I've had a full bladder so think that helps. I know what you mean about trying to wait a week before using it again - its so addictive when you get one. I just had my scan yesterday and I want to use mine already to check on baby :haha:

Lazandkiko - Thanks :hugs: I hope you're scan goes well today, let us know asap!!


----------



## ClaireRSA

Hi Ladies
just popping in to say hi again and see how you are all doing?
I also had quite a bit of bleeding with this preganncy, turns out it was twins but one was a blighted ovum, so lets hope that was what was causing all the probs and that the other bub is fine. Has a scan a week ago and all looked ok. My 12 week scan is on Monday, so a little apprehensive about that.


----------



## christine1986

Semanthia - i've been using my doppler for past few weeks im quite impatient but finally found my babies heartbeat for the first time at 10 weeks exactly but not for long think i've got a right little wriggler lol same the day after then saturday i found it and it was really strong and long enough for hubby to record on his phone, it took about 20- 25 mins to find, found it easier to lay down and watch tv but turned down so you can still hear doppler seems to pass the time a little lol xx


----------



## bananaz

Semanthia said:


> Received my doppler today YAY!!! I tried it out this evening and I think it's too early :-( However after about 15 minutes I think I might have found it but it was so faint that the white noise was louder than the heartbeat. So I will probably give it another try in a couple days (I would say a week but I know I won't last that long LOL).
> I hope all is well!!


I just got my doppler a few days ago and the first time I tried it I had no luck, but today I pulled it out again (I promised myself I would wait a week too lol) and found the heartbeat after about 5 minutes! My cheapo doppler wasn't picking up all the beats so its reading wasn't accurate but I counted twice and got 174bpm both times :D

For me I think the biggest problem was my own heartbeat getting in the way, and also I didn't realize how faint baby's heartbeat would be or that there would really only be one good angle to hear it. I'm sure that in a few weeks it will be easier for both of us.


----------



## Semanthia

Carry22 said:


> Semanthia - I had quite a lot of bleeding in my last pregnancy as well which didn't end well so when I seen the blood on Sunday I couldn't help but think that things were going the same way. I hope that this is just a one-off this time! I still have brown old blood when I wipe which turned into stringy kind of mucus last night but trying not to panic unless it turns red again.
> 
> You said you had a bleed in this pregnancy as well - how far along were you when it happened?? I'm lucky to have been seeing a really great lady at my EPU in this pregnancy and she was more than happy to investigate where the blood was coming from. But I was the same as you last time - I bled so many times and nobody seemed bothered about it :growlmad:
> 
> I've also got a doppler. I found the hb pretty much straight away (just above the hairline) and that was at about 10+4 so maybe you are a wee bit early. Don't panic though!! What kind of doppler is it?? Each time I've used mine I've had a full bladder so think that helps. I know what you mean about trying to wait a week before using it again - its so addictive when you get one. I just had my scan yesterday and I want to use mine already to check on baby :haha:
> 
> Lazandkiko - Thanks :hugs: I hope you're scan goes well today, let us know asap!!

I completely understand assuming the worse especially when you experienced the worst in the past. I had really light spotting the end of my 6th week but my doctor thinks that might have been from my progesterone suppositories. Then I had bright red, more than just spotting towards the end of my 7th week. Both times I assumed I was miscarrying but the ultrasound showed that baby was just fine. I am hoping and praying to not have another incident.

I have the Sonoline B 3mhz doppler. I'll have to try the full bladder tip.


----------



## lazandkiko21

Hello ladies. My NT scan went very good! Measurements were good according to the tech. I measured 11 weeks and 5 days which is off by a day! Heard and saw the heat beatingvand it was 166 bpm!! Im soooo happy. The tech was very nice and gave me 4 photos and a cd. My anatomy scan was scheduled for December 13 when im 18 weeks and 6 days....yay! Just waiting on my blood work and hopefully it turns out just a good as the ultrasound. Hoping you ladies have a positive outcome too!!!


----------



## Semanthia

lazandkiko21 said:


> Hello ladies. My NT scan went very good! Measurements were good according to the tech. I measured 11 weeks and 5 days which is off by a day! Heard and saw the heat beatingvand it was 166 bpm!! Im soooo happy. The tech was very nice and gave me 4 photos and a cd. My anatomy scan was scheduled for December 13 when im 18 weeks and 6 days....yay! Just waiting on my blood work and hopefully it turns out just a good as the ultrasound. Hoping you ladies have a positive outcome too!!!

YAY!! That is great!! :happydance:


----------



## shangeas

Sementhia ...glad you ad a god scan and everything is still on track and going well

Carry Im so glad to hear everything went well despite the bleed.

Laz That is fantastic news happy for you

Claire....wishing you all the best of luck for Monday and praying the baby will be ok

Poodle yeay for for you and acrobatic baby, so glad everyone is having good scans and good news.

Going for my 12 week scan on friday hoping for the best too....but i have a good feeling about this baby


----------



## Semanthia

I found baby's heartbeat this morning!!:happydance: I am so excited!! It was so clear and loud there was no doubt. Baby moved a few times but I was able to follow him/her and it lasted long enough for me to grab my phone and record it for the Grandparents and Aunt and Uncle.

We haven't told very many people just a few close family members so sometimes it feels like my only excitement outlet is here. So thanks for listening to me yammer on about baby's heartbeat 

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Semanthia

I'm nervous again... I went to the bathroom and had a tinsy bit of brown. I then whipped out my doppler and searched for baby's heart and I found it after a few seconds loud and clear again. Even though I heard baby's heartbeat (twice today) I am still nervous. I was starting to get excited... I have been too scared that if I get excited something bad will happen and every time I start to get excited I am reminded of that fear. My doctor is about 3 hours from where I live ( I stay at my parents when I need to) so I am going to just keep an eye on things and try to see my doctor Monday.


----------



## shangeas

Oh Sementhia i hope everything is ok, those nasty browns and pinks are scary i know but be comforted that its old blood when its brown. So stay off your feet and take it easy:hugs:


----------



## Carry22

Hey semanthia 

How's the "brown stuff" - has it gone away??

I know how you feel - I had a tiny bit of brown last sat, followed by a bleed and a few more days of brown. Its stopped now so hoping that's it gone for good! I've been using doppler every day this week and have found hb every time so trying to be positive but its just so hard!!!

Think positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Semanthia

So far no more "brown stuff" and I am hoping and praying that there is no more. I keep checking for baby's heartbeat and it is where it should be (bpm wise) so I don't feel as scared. I'm still trying to decide if I should go see my doctor about it. I have an appointment in the beginning of November.

I hope everything is going well for everyone!


----------



## cathriena

Hi all 

im new to bnb and im currently 13 wks pregnant. my due date is 2nd may i have 2 beautiful boys and have had 2 mc. since i found out i was pregnant 8 wks ago iv had numerous bleeds so i know how u feel about checking each time you go to the loo. i hope and pray that everyone has a happy and healthy pregnancy and look foward to chatting with you all xx


----------



## lazandkiko21

Welcome cathriena!!! Happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## shangeas

hi cathreina welcome!! :flower:

Hi ladies, so i had my appointment on da 31st for my 12 week scan and everything is going excellent I was supposed to be 12+3 and scan showed baby to be 13+4 and HB was 157bpm im finally starting to relax now that im in 2nd trimester....wishing all a safe passage with our lil bundles to the rest of the trimesters pics attached
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00329-20111031-1210.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG00330-20111031-1211.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Semanthia

_shangeas_ That is GREAT news!! Congrats! I am glad the second trimester is bringing you comfort.


----------



## lazandkiko21

Shangeas congrats!!!!!!! Those are lovely pics...we're almost to the 2nd trimester!!!!


----------



## Semanthia

How is everyone doing?

I have the NT scan a week from today and am nervous and excited. I am curious to see what the length of my cervix is compared to my first pregnancy and I hope everything is going well in there.
Then I'll probably be getting the cerlage put in the following week. I am very nervous about that but I am willing to do whatever I have to for baby.


----------



## Boothh

Hi girls can I come in? Not seen this group before! I'm due 18th may, had 5 scans so far and everything looking perfect, also been listening to hb on Doppler alot so am trying to relax and enjoy now xx


----------



## Semanthia

Boothh said:


> Hi girls can I come in? Not seen this group before! I'm due 18th may, had 5 scans so far and everything looking perfect, also been listening to hb on Doppler alot so am trying to relax and enjoy now xx

Of course you can join!! Welcome! I am so glad that everything is going well for you and your little one!!


----------



## lazandkiko21

Welcome boothh!!


----------



## Carry22

Hi everyone :hugs: and welcome to the new ladies :flower:

Nice to hear evryone is doing so well :thumbup:

Sorry, I haven't been on in a while, got a lot going on just now. The company my husband works for just went into administration yesterday - he still has a job at the minute but not sure how long for. All we need just now :nope: !!

On a happier note, I went for a private scan last week. I was worrying myself sick so I booked it at short notice (I did call my epu but they didn't take me on :growlmad:). 

It was a great experience :thumbup: much better equipment, people, surroundings etc etc. The sonographer was lovely and very thorough, I was in for about 30 mins. I even got a bit of 4D thrown in for nothing which was just amazing!!! 

Semanthia - hope your NT scan goes well. I got my NT results last week which came back at 1:100,000 which i assume is pretty good?? I see my consultant next week and I'm hoping he's going to check on my cervix again.


----------



## bananaz

I had my NT scan today. I was nervous but everything was perfect. Baby was VERY active and measuring ahead by another 3 days! :happydance: 

Because the ultrasound went so well, I gave myself permission to make my first baby-related purchase. I think this is really happening!
 



Attached Files:







12wk us.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shangeas

Hi ladies,

A warm welcome to all the new ladies!

Great scan bananaz congrats!

Sementhia hope you doing well.

Everyone hope you all are still good and I'm glad we all still on this wonderful journey together!

Just wanted to pop in and say hi & not be a stranger ;-)
AFM: I'm throwing up every other day, suffering from constipation & orange pee even after drinking gallons of water going to see the dr tomorrow will update soon.

Question: anyone feeling any movement from our beans at all? Maybe I'm paranoid but I sumtimz I feel flutters in my stomach?


----------



## cathriena

shangeas said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> A warm welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> Great scan bananaz congrats!
> 
> Sementhia hope you doing well.
> 
> Everyone hope you all are still good and I'm glad we all still on this wonderful journey together!
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hi & not be a stranger ;-)
> AFM: I'm throwing up every other day, suffering from constipation & orange pee even after drinking gallons of water going to see the dr tomorrow will update soon.
> 
> 
> Question: anyone feeling any movement from our beans at all? Maybe I'm paranoid but I sumtimz I feel flutters in my stomach?

hi:) just starting to feel a little fluttering im 15 wks tomorrow and didnt feel movemont on my last baby till 19 wks but def feeling something not in my imagination (i hope) sorry to read that ur feeling sick still heres hoping it passes soon and u can start to enjoy ur experience xx


----------



## fallenangel11

Hi girls!
Just found this thread....works been so busy I've hardly been on BnB at all.
I'm due May 11th (my birthday) making me 14w 4d today, but our baby is measuring bout a week ahead :) I hope this means its a nice big stong healthy baby.

We had a MMC in May this year and I'm only just starting to feel better about this pregancy.
Just like a lot of you, I was scared to get excited after my loss. 

But 3 scans showed a big, healthy baby. I plan on getting a doppler for a while to help keep me at ease. And I've finally told my two best friends...and they were so over the moon for me! So I've let myself get excited. again....eventho I told myself I'd wait til after the 19wk scan.

I am starting to feel a lot better about this pregnancy and I let myself pat and stroke my belly and sing and talk to my baby :) I would like a bit more of a bump to pat tho!
How are you guys feeling about this pregnancy?

Tomorrow was the due date for my first pregnancy 'Baby Pip' and my hubby, my family and I are going to the beach to light lanterns and let them float to the sky (like in the movie Tangled!) so our little Baby Pip can see them from heaven! I miss my first baby (who we lost at 8 wks but only found out at 12 weeks) but we're now happy to move forward and love our Rainbow baby just as much!

I'm still reading thru these pages to get to know you all a little better.

Talk soon
xx


----------



## Semanthia

Carry22- I'm glad your private scan went well! Also 1:100,000 sounds like a wonderful number!! I won't get results until I get my second blood drawing at 16 weeks.

bananaz- YAY!! That is great!! After my NT scan I also felt the urge to buy baby something. However I am waiting until after I get the cerclage put in and things are looking good.

shangeas- I am sorry to hear you are still suffering from "morning" sickness. Hopefully your symptoms have started to ease up. I hope your doctor's appointment went well.

shangeas & cathriena- I am so jealous that you are starting to feel flutterings. I can't wait to feel my little one!!

fallenangel11- Welcome!! I am so sorry to hear about your loss but am so excited things are going well for you and your little one. This February will be our little Charlotte's first birthday and also 1 year since we lost her. We were thinking about doing the floating lanterns also (super cute idea). I know it may be a rough day for you and your family so I'll keep you in my thoughts :hugs:


I had my NT screening yesterday so far I think everything is well. Hubby and I invited my mom to go and baby put on quite the show for her LOL. Baby was super active, so active that they couldn't get what they needed. Finally after a while he/she settled down. It kept facing us or turning its back to us making it very difficult for them the measure the NT (which was 1.20, the doctor said that was good). It curled up and looked like it was sucking its thumb and just holding it over its face. They were having trouble seeing the nasal bone because of its hand in its face and it was curled up and the ultrasound tech said they needed it to lift its chin a little for longer than a second. So the ultrasound tech was bouncing the wand thing on my stomach and the baby would move a little but not how they were wanting it to. I guess they accepted what they got even though it was the most ideal position. I guess I'm going to have a very active, very stubborn baby LOL. I have to go back for the rest of the blood test at 16 weeks and then I will get results.

My pic is not as clear as some other on here :-( but its clear enough.
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc514/cmcm02162011/IMAG0474.jpg

I def. drank too much for this appointment. I seriously thought I was going to wet myself sitting up after the ultrasound LOL. I felt like I had to use the bathroom but when I sat up it was a million times worse. I seriously sat there for a second thinking there is NO way I can get up and walk to the bathroom without losing complete control and peeing myself. Ugh lesson learned pay attention to measurements when drinking don't just be like "there, that has to be about 20- 24 oz" LOL.


----------



## Carry22

Hey everyone - so nice to read everyone's updates and that all is well :thumbup:

That's a lovely pic semanthia!!! I did the same as you in my first preganancy and drank far too much before the scan - the sonographer actually had to tell me to go and pee as the poor baby was so squished up by my bladder!!

Welcome fallenangel, so glad to hear your baby is doing so good. Your lantern idea is great - hope you don't mind if I steal it?? I would love to mark the due date of our little girl on 10th Dec and wasn't sure how to do it. I've told a couple of friends as well who are so happy for us but I still find it quite hard to talk/get excited about.

As for me - well I'm 16+1 today. Had a scan and consultant appt yesterday which all went well and baby looked lovely! 

But I woke up today with a funny pain, quite high up and to the right of my belly button. It went away pretty quickly so I'm hoping its just stretching but it did make me panic a bit! Has anyone else had this?? My bump has changed a bit today - it seemed to have moved much higher up just overnight!! I've got the midwife on Thurs so hoping to hear heartbeat then. I had to put back my rented doppler and have ordered a sonaline B model but its not going to be here until friday :growlmad:


----------



## Carry22

Wasn't finished my post!!

Bananaz - that's a really clear scan pic for 13 weeks, baby looks gorgeous!

Shangeas - how did you get on at the doc?? I thought I was feeling flutters a couple of weeks ago but now I'm not so sure as haven't had anything in a while. I'm so impatient - can't wait to get kicked!!!

xxx


----------



## Semanthia

Its been a bit quiet on this thread lately so I thought maybe it'd be fun to start a little side topic. Personally I haven't told very many people about baby yet so I don't have a lot of people to talk to and bore with talking about baby and baby stuff.

Who has already bought things for baby? What have you bought?
I thought it would be fun to share what things we have bought so far.

Most of what I have for baby I bought before I was pregnant for our rainbow baby! Here is what I have bought so far and I can't wait to be able to buy more!!

Newborn Bunny knit hat with matching diaper cover for newborn pictures
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc514/cmcm02162011/bunnyhatanddiapercover.jpg

"Someone Came Before You" picture book. I sobbed the first time I read through it.
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc514/cmcm02162011/someonecamebeforeyou.jpg

This somewhat gender neutral scrapbook paper
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc514/cmcm02162011/sweetpea.jpg

and a I'm Pregnant page kit for baby's scrapbook
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc514/cmcm02162011/impregnant.jpg


----------



## shangeas

Hi Ladies,

Update: my apt went well i have good and bad news. 1stly baby is fine still measuring ahead and as active as ever. I have a liver infection and they have stopped me from taking any medication even prenatal vitamins for two weeks before they can prescribe something to clear the infection. Since stopping my preogesterone and prenatal vits my pee has gone back to a normal pale/water like color which is reassuring.

@ Cathriena it comesand goes so fast but def therelike something scratchig me from the inside cool feeling.

@Fallenangel11 welcome and a happy and healthy pregnancy to you, so glad things are going well with this pregnancy and i really love the lantern idea.:hugs:

@Carry22 Hopefully themidwife will put your worries to rest, i have pains sometimes but i just brush them off as pregnancy pain. Our chances of having a miscarriage are less than 1% at this stage that's the thought that keep me going

@Sementhia Lovely pic Sementhia im happy you and baby are doing well. I haven bought anything for the baby yet. My sister bought the baby these cute little socks with smiley faces .... im thinking of getting music and belly headphones so i can play music for the baby... i want to start buying when baby is 5 months which will be towards end of december.


----------



## bananaz

I got the official results of my NT scan/blood draw yesterday - baby has a 1:10,000 chance for both DS and Trisomy 18. Hooray! :happydance: 

@ Semanthia -- Aww, baby looks great! I'm glad the scan went so well. As for your purchases question, I have still only bought the one little outfit, but I do have most of my baby registry on Amazon done now :) I LOVE that bunny hat!

@ Carry -- Holy cow, 16 weeks?? That still feels like a lifetime away to me lol. Hopefully you'll be feeling baby move soon!

@ shangeas -- So sorry to hear about your infection, but I'm glad they caught it and can treat it. All of baby's organs are well-formed at this point so I'm sure a couple weeks without prenatal vitamins won't do any harm.


----------



## fallenangel11

Hi Girls

Semanthia- I love your little bunny hat and tail! So so cute :) And the book made me get all teary just thinking about it! It's a nice feeling to start buying things for this baby. I have quite a few boxes of baby things that were from our first pregnancy...my mom went crazy and bought soooo much. I bought a few things for the first baby too, but not a lot for this baby yet.

I have bought a Tetra Snuggle Bed for baby as I found a new one secondhand and the reviews I read about it were so good. I'd like baby to sleep in his crib as much as possible (we have a little bassinette for our room but there's no room by our bed for it). And when we went on our belated honeymoon I bought a lot of little souveniers for Baby P! A gorgeous and sof blanket that's white with dark grey mooses on it, from Sweden. A plush moose and matching onsie. And Russian nesting dolls for the baby's room from...Russia :)

Like you, we haven't told that many people. Our immediate families know and I just told my two girlfriends the other day (who were super excited for us and made me feel better about it too) but that's about it.

Anyone that wants to use the Lantern Idea to celebrate their angel baby, it's a great idea.
Unfortunetly the night we went to do it was really windy. We went down to the beach and tried lighting one (we brought along 8 as baby died at 8 weeks). But it only lifted up for a little while then the wind caught it and blew it away and my brother had to chase after trying to push it back up into the air! It was really funny and I think our Angel Baby would have had fun watching us fail!

I got the lanterns off Ebay from hong kong. They were a lot bigger than I thought. We're gonna try again sometime, but as we're getting into summer I'm worried about starting a fire. If we ever get a sucsessful run, I'll post the pics :)


Has anyone thought about the nursery yet?? I had started thinking about nurseries before we even began TTC! My ideas are constantly changing but it keeps my mind of worrying about Baby P....and I've made a few small purchases so far :)


----------



## fallenangel11

Good to hear everyone seems to be going really well.

I'm going to be getting my hire Doppler next week. My hubby's agreed to let me have one for a few months :) so long as I don't obsess over it or freak out if I can't hear the heartbeat.....of course I will.

Baby P was 15 weeks yesterday, but in scans measures bout a week ahead of schedule :)

We are calling our little bub Baby P (our last name starts with P) and we refer to him as a 'him' as both DH and I think it'll be a boy (so it'll probably be a girl :) ). But we're not actually going to find out the sex of the baby.

I had always thought I was going to find out as soon as possible as I love planning things and want to buy clothes (baby clothes are my favorite!) but DH said 'wouldn't it just be a nice surprise to find out after the labor'....and it got me thinking....it would! DH said he just wants a happy healthy baby, so we're going to wait and see what happens! 

I'd love a boy as I have a 4.5 year old step-daughter already. But as I have a step-daughter I'd like a girl so I can use all her old things as we saved lots of them (my step-daughter wants a sister she said). Plus I love little girly things :)

What is everyone else going to do? Will you find out the sex? What do you want, boy/girl (obviously after a loss everyone just wants a healthy baby...but what would be your prefered choice)?


----------



## ClaireRSA

Hi Ladies

I havent posted on here for quite some time!
I have my 16 weeks scan tomorrow (though only 15w4d) and I'm so scared...that's where it all started going wrong with my last pregnancy. 
So hopefully tomorrow I can post some good news, we will also try see the gender of the baby tomorrow.

Semanthia, that bunny suite is the cutest thing I have EVER seen! I want one!!! *grin*

xxx


----------



## shangeas

Good Luck with the scan tomorrow Claire hoping for the best news tomorrow.


----------



## ClaireRSA

Hi Ladies, so far so good. I'm so happy. Doc thinks its a little girl! yay for team pink!


----------



## lazandkiko21

Yay Claire!!! Congrats on a good ultrasound and for team pink


----------



## shangeas

Congrats Claire so glad everything went well.....:hugs:

Im hoping i get to have a peek next week on monday even though a part of me wants it to be a suprise.... but secretly hoping for a boy 

Anyone feeling un-pregnant?? I feel pregnant after i eat then my tummy really pops out and when i sleep since i cant lie on my tummy anymore but other than that i feel good most of the time.


----------



## Semanthia

shangeas- Sorry to hear about your infection. I hope it is cleared up now.

bananaz- Those sound like GREAT results. I can't wait to get mine back but I have to get blood drawn one more time around 16 weeks.

ClaireRSA- Congrats on being team pink!!

I am so glad that everyone seems to be doing well! 
I have been having many moments of being worried. My doctor is near my parents which is about 3 hours from where I live. I had to drive there just to sign consent forums from the cerclage which I really should have signed at my appointment the week before. I left to go back home right after my appointment as I had things to get done at home before Thanksgiving. I pulled in the drive and I suddenly remembered that I left my progesterone suppositories at my parents. I was very tired and my body ached from driving 3 hours there to stay a night, wake up go to appointment and drive 3 hours back home. So although I really wanted to drive back and get them I decided it wasn't a great idea. My parents were going to same day deliver them to me but it so ridiculously expensive so they decided to next day deliver which wasn't really next day because of Thanksgiving. So I went 3 nights without them and I have been super worried but hoping for the best. 
I have an ultrasound Monday to check my cervical length and then I have my cerclage scheduled Friday the 2nd. I am a bit nervous (mostly about the spinal they will give me for numbing). They explained if my cervix is too soft that it can tear right through the cervix and that there is a chance that the cervix can be so irritated that it'll cause me to go into preterm labor. I read this is very rare like 1-7% but more likely than an infection. I am a little nervous about finding out how my cervix is doing. 
I wanted to know when I would be 20 weeks and 6 day so that I can look forward to making it passed that but it worried me. I know I am probably overly looking into things but I'll be 20 weeks and 6 days Jan. 16th and I lost my daughter Feb. 16th. I have decided to try to forget that and just focus on making it to my viable date.

I hope everything continues to go well for everyone!


----------



## bananaz

@shangeas - I know what you mean! I feel very unpregnant most of the time. I have noticed that my uterus is big enough now for me to feel it right above my pelvic bone, but there's no bump - all it's doing is pushing out my belly flub :dohh: Good luck with your scan! I am crazy excited for mine in December :)

@semanthia - Hang in there! :hugs: It sounds like everything is going well on the whole. Those warnings about the cerclage are scary but they're really the worst possible scenarios so I wouldn't spend too much time worrying about them. I hope your ultrasound on Monday goes well and that you get to see your happy, healthy baby (in addition to a happy, healthy cervix!)


I don't really have much of an update at this point. I'm getting a colposcopy on Monday because my pap smear came back abnormal, and I'm kind of dreading it. I had an abnormal pap during my last pregnancy too and it turned out to be nothing, so hopefully it's just a hormone-related blip and not anything scary.


----------



## bananaz

Sooo I had my appointment this morning. The colposcopy was way more painful than I remembered, but didn't cause any spotting thank goodness. My doctor said there was one small precancerous lesion but she's not too worried, I just need to get another colposcopy in a few weeks to make sure it's not getting bigger (ugh!).

Afterward she got out the doppler to listen to baby's heartbeat. I had actually already listened with my own doppler before the appointment just to make sure everything was okay, and I had to stop myself from telling her the best place to put the probe lol. But she found the heartbeat eventually and said everything sounded good :)

I hope everyone else's appointments went smoothly!


----------



## shangeas

Hi Ladies,

Glad everything went well with your app bananaz, always good when the Dr confirms what you know that added little comfort you know. Hope the lesion doesnt grow any bigger pls!!

@ Sementhia I'm sure everything is still ok even without the suppositories as the progesterone is still in your system i think. hoping everything turns out well when they check your cervix. I was also worried when i stopped taking my progesterone at 14 weeks but so far so good, i get pains and i panic little that maybe its my cervix, that something is wrong but i remain positive its been 4 weeks and no bleeds. be positive too Sementhia all will be well.

My supervisor (cow) wouldnt give me time off work to go see my OB and i had to cancel my app on monday, making another appointment for next week and taking a sick day for it.

Hope everyone else is still doing ok... the thread is a bit quiet where is everybody?


----------



## Carry22

Hey ladies - sorry I've not been on in ages!! :flower:

Claire - congrats on your little girl!! glad all is going well :thumbup:

Bananaz - I feel for you having to have a colposcopy - I had one a few years back followed by a laser treatment to get rid of some cells, I hated it!! I remember the doctor asking if I wanting to watch the laser burning the cells on the camera - like, NO THANKS!!

Semanthia - how did the appt go yesterday??? it must be very worrying at the thought of having the stitch put in but just remember they're doing it for a good reason!! Try not to worry too much x

Shangeas - can't believe your boss wouldn't give you time off for your appt!!! Are you not entitled to it?? what job do you do?

As for me - well I've been loaded with a bad cold for almost a week now although I'm feeling a bit better today. I've been sneezing soooo much - poor little baby must be wondering what's going on!! Do you think baby knows if you're not well??

I'm around 18.5 weeks now and definitely have a bump! Have also been feeling definite flutters which must be baby - its so nice to feel him/her but then I start worrying if I haven't felt anything and have to use the doppler to calm me down!! I have a private scan booked for this thurs just for reassurance as my 21 wk scan isn't for over 3 wks. I just want to know all is okay but OH wouldn't mind knowing the sex - I'm not so keen though!! Is everyone else planning on finding out?? (I'm convinced its a boy though )

xxx


----------



## shangeas

Hi Carry, everything is looking good on your side so glad for you, if your OH does find out it will be difficult to keep it from you, he might slip and tell you. :haha: ask that they tell you to not look when they do the scan and it will remain a suprise :dohh:. I also want it to be a surprise as well gonnna ask the OB to be careful and not scan the interesting parts without warning me 1st, Im hoping for a girl but have a feeling its a boy:wacko:

Sementhia pls do let us know how it went when you feeling up to it.

Im a bank administrator, i havent told her im pregnant will tell her after my 20 week appointment but im showing already so she must have guessed already and we were not even short staffed!:cry:

Going to make an apointment for monday next week.:growlmad:


----------



## Carry22

Thanks shangeas :hugs: I'm kind of hoping for a girl too but I think its just because we lost our little girl in June and I'm probably subconsciously looking for a girl to fill that gap :cry: I feel so guilty!!

What makes you think its a boy??

I've just started to tell people at my work as its getting obvious but luckily my boss is very understanding and flexible so I don't have the worry about taking time off. 

Does your boss know that you've been through a loss before???


----------



## christine1986

not been on here for ages slipped my mind my 12 weeks scan showed a was only actually 10 weeks 4 days instead of 12 weeks 4 days but still due may only just tho lol now due on the 31st, been to see midwife today told her i had been listening to my babies heartbeat since 8 weeks which she seemed super suprised by but after i told her exactly where to listen which she found baby straight away which they dont usually do before 16 weeks and im 13 weeks 5 days, she seemed really happy with my progress and my fundel height is measuring right, where as with my last baby we lost at 16 weeks (Peter had died at 14+4) she couldnt feel anything, so super happy moods today xx hope everythings going well for everyone else xxx


----------



## shangeas

@Carry, She doesnt know about my losses i dont wish to share with her that type of personal info. She is a real cow and childess with no wish to have kids so is not understanding of anything pregnancy related

@ Christine....glad everything is going well for you it must stay that way


----------



## Carry22

That sounds like an awful situation to be in at work Shangeas. In a way I wish that my boss didn't know about my previous loss but as I lost her at 15 wks I'd already told everyone the happy news :cry:

Hi Christine - glad everything is good with you :thumbup: Can I ask - what did the midwife say when you tld her you'd been listening on the doppler from 8 weeks?? I've not told my midwife I've got one, wasn't sure how she'd react. 

Also, has everyone else had their fundal height measured?? I've never had this done and had never heard of it until now. Will they do it at 20wk appt??

xxx


----------



## ClaireRSA

baby had no heartbeat at 16 week scan yesterday.
bye ladies


----------



## christine1986

hi Carry22 to be honest she looked at me like i had made it up untill i said i know it was the baby as id have problems if my heart rate was so high, i think she was more shocked than anything but in the end after she listened to the heartbeat herself she said well if it helps me relax then its a good thing, as for fundal height she did that also and marked it in my notes as 13 so on track for me but with my others it wasnt measured untill later on in the pregnancy

xx


----------



## shangeas

Oh Claire Im so sorry to hear those sad news, i pray you find peace and comfort in God.:hugs:

I've told my colleagues too so God forbid i loose this baby, she would know and i dont want her knowing but dont have a choice in the matter since i need her to sign paperwork when i leave for my maternity leave.:shrug:

I wonder if i have done the fundal height thing will ask my OB on monday.
Im so scared now after reading Claire's news but the flutters reassure me but im totally scared :nope: still only seing my baby wil reassure me :cry:


----------



## christine1986

claire im so sorry for your news :( hugs
you must have posted just as i had,
xxxx


----------



## Carry22

Claire - I can't begin to say how sorry I am :cry: thank you for being so brave to post and tell us. I also lost my little girl at the same stage in June. Thinking of you, always here if you want to talk when you're ready xxx

Thanks for the replies Shangeas and Christine, will look into the fundal height thing. 

I have a private scan tomorrow - so nervous now :nope:

Life is just so cruel sometimes :cry:


----------



## bananaz

Claire: I'm guessing you won't be checking back here for a while, but in any case I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lazandkiko21

Omg Claire! I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope you do testing to see what was the cause. Omg so late im so sorry. 


I had my OB appt yesterday and my OB said that i was measuring right at 17 weeks which is what i am. I heard the babys heart beating on the doppler and happy that in 12 days i go to my anatomy scan. Good luck to all you ladies. 

Again im sorry Claire. Thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## Semanthia

ClaireRSA- I am so sorry for your loss :cry: It broke my heart to read your post. My thoughts are with you :hugs:

shangeas- Sorry you have to deal with a supervisor like that. I don't think they should be able decline you leave for a doctor appointment regardless of why you are going. Plus I don't think a person should have to explain why they are needing time off for a doctors appointment. Unfortunately that's not how it works in most work places.

At my ultrasound on Monday my cervix was measuring 29mm (two weeks before it was 30mm). I had my cerclage placed yesterday morning. So far everything looks good. My surgery was at 9:15am and was released at noon. The spinal was the thing I feared most but I was pleasantly surprised how quick and not very painful it was. I felt the stinging and burning from the local but nothing when they did the regional. I'd have to say it was the weirdest experience I have ever had.


----------



## shangeas

Thaks for the concern Sementhia and so glad everything well with your surgery, we now look forward to an uneventful +-5 months I cant believe we have gone so far already, i thank God for everything:hugs:

I went to my scan apointment today and everything is going well my baby is still measuring a week ahead at 18w3d. I also found out the sex even though i didnt want to i got caught up in the moment and when the Dr asked if we wanted to know the sex my OH was all excited and said yes and i couldnt say no to him so we found out we having a BOY, we are team BLUE!!!! Will upload pics tomorrow.:happydance: 

So happy everything is going well.:cloud9:


----------



## lazandkiko21

:blue::happydance: Congrats shangeas! Im glad your scan was good. Im happy you're team blue. I find out in 8 days and me and the DH are ready! Lol. Congrats again


----------



## shangeas

Thanks Laz and cant wait for your scan in 8 days!!:hugs:

as promised the pic that says it all.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00352-20111206-1230.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Semanthia

I had my first ultrasound since my cerclage today. My cervix measured at 42mm, two weeks ago it was 29mm. I know anything can happen but Im feeling good about everything right now.


----------



## lazandkiko21

Hello ladies. My anatomy scan was yesterday and we are officially team blue boy!!!!! Yay my husbands first son. Well everything looked great but i have to come back in January to measure the baby more because he wasnt cooperating. He was moving all around, grabing his "man hood" lol, and he was hiding his face by the plancenta. Im soooo happy. Yay for all of us.


----------



## bananaz

Semanthia -- That's great news about your cervix! I hope everything continues to go well

lazandkiko -- Haha, too funny! I'm guessing you aren't complaining too much about getting another look at him next month ;)

I was supposed to have my anatomy scan on Monday at 18 weeks but I just got a call today from the clinic saying that they needed to move my appointment to TOMORROW. I'm shocked but very excited. I just hope they can get the measurements they need to, since I'll only be at 17 weeks 3 days.


----------



## NuKe

*dips toe in*

Hi ladies, can i join please? :)

Due 15th may with #2, have had 2 losses this year and we have our anomaly scan on the 23rd :D


----------



## bananaz

Hey NuKe - welcome aboard! :)

I had my anomaly scan this morning. I was worried there would be something wrong but everything was perfect. It was so crazy seeing all those intricate little organs in action. We also found out we're having a girl! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







profile_nn.jpg
File size: 126.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lazandkiko21

Welcome Nuke! 

Bananaz...heck no im not complaining the least bit! Lol Congrats on your scan and a healthy little girl! Yay


----------



## fallenangel11

Hi ladies, I haven't posted or a while.
everything was going so well. I got a call to let me know that we'd been selected for the birthing centre, which means a vey natural birth :) so long as everything went well at our 19wk scan.

At all other u/s appts, baby measured 5+ days ahead of schdule. But at our scan this week baby was measuring 3 days behind :(
Then the next day they called back and said they'd found an echogenic bowel- which could indicate something serious....or it could be nothing.

I don't get to speak to a dr about it til tues, so I'm terrified and sad.


----------



## lazandkiko21

Praying everything turns out good for you and your little one fallenangel


----------



## bananaz

fallenangel11 said:


> At all other u/s appts, baby measured 5+ days ahead of schdule. But at our scan this week baby was measuring 3 days behind :(
> Then the next day they called back and said they'd found an echogenic bowel- which could indicate something serious....or it could be nothing.

I hope everything is okay! My baby was also measuring ahead 3-4 days at the first two ultrasounds but at the 17 week scan yesterday she was measuring behind by 2 days. The doctor said that there's some natural variation at this point and as long as the baby is within 3 days of gestational age there's nothing to worry about. So hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## fallenangel11

Thanks Ladies

This echogenic bowel thing could mean Cystic Fibrosis, but both DH and I would have to be carriers. or it could be a bunch of other things, some really bad, I'm just so worried now.

I am going to try and be strong for our little baby and not let the stress get to me, to keep LO safe....but it's hard. Most mornings I just cry in the shower and then I can get on with my day.
DH is great, he says it'll all be ok...but something I just wish he'd let me cry it out- I'm scared, and telling me it'll be ok is not always helpful.
I just wish there was something I could do- eat more veggies, cut back less sugar....I feel like I've done everything right.... I've never smoked, I've never done drugs, I've never had unwanted pregnancies or abortions, I've always eaten healthy to treat my body well, I don't go out drinking to get drunk (well not since I was about 18), I excersise a bit and I get pleanty of sleep. I just feel eventho I do everything right....I still get problems, when there's 16 year olds out there who get pregnant on a drunken night and go on to have a healthy baby they don't even want!
.....sorry just venting :)

Hope everyone else is going along well....any scan pics yet???


----------



## shangeas

@ Fallenangel pls keep faith that the baby is ok, praying that the results will be good news for you. Will remember you in my prayers.:hugs:

@ Laz Congrats on baby boy YEAY !!:happydance: 

@Bananaz congrats on the lil girl they are so precious...:kiss:

@ Nuke welcome!! :flower:

@ Sementhia glad everything went well with the cerclage and wishing you a worry-free pregnancy onwards

AFM: Started stockpilling on nappies and have chosen the cot that we want its a matter of buying it in Jan and baby is moving around more and cannot mistake the movements for gas:dohh: anymore.:cloud9:

Take care ladies.....


----------



## fallenangel11

Shangaes- Thanks for your support.
I've stopped myself from getting worried and anxious. It might all be for nothing and the stress isn't good for baby.... and if something is wrong, my baby will need all the love I can give her!

Also- just wondering, when you say you've stock pilled the nappies, what kind do you get? How many newborn ones will you need before they need the next size?

I had started buying a few things I fould online, some cot sheets that were cheep etc.


----------



## shangeas

@Fallenangel.....You are right stress is not good for the baby, just be positive and hope for the best.:hugs:

I've bought 150 newborns and number#2's 300 of them and number#3's about 600...that's it for now. yeah also bought cot sheets as well

A baby Photo album
3 going home outfits courtsey of my siter dearest that's it so far.


----------



## fallenangel11

This baby has about six big plastic boxes of things already! My mom bought heaps of things when we first told her (for the previous pregnancy) so I had a bit before the baby was even here. I have about 20 or so onsies and clothing items, a few little shoes, a few blankets and some saftey gear like fridge locks :) I've only just started buying things for this little one now :)

Also- went to see the DR about the echogenic bowel and she assured me that it looked like everything was ok. Baby P is healthy in everyother way- and becasue I had a bleed early in pregnancy it could be baby swalled some blood...I have a few more blood tests to get sent off and then they'll see me in 3 weeks to discuss the blood results (or call me earlier if anything comes up). But hopefully it'll all be ok!


----------



## christine1986

finally got my 20 week scan appointment through for the 16th jan only 3 and half weeks to go cant wait to find out if we are team pink or blue

hope everyones ok
xx


----------



## miayahsmommy

I survived my first christmas since my daughter past away. & Let me tell you it was hard but i still had happiness in my heart seeing all the kids open their presents and seeing there smiling faces. I hope this gets easier. Its like every holiday i dont know wether to be depressed and cry in bed all day or try to salvage the happiness in my heart for others. Just really hit me that i shouldve been watching my 10mth old daughter open presents and laugh and have fun. And ive been thinking about her birthday... Ill be 25weeks when my daughter was supposed to turn a year old and im just lost. Its always in the back of my mind espcially the closer it gets to my due date... Im just afraid of losing another child its hard to be happy at times. Just needed to vent and cry. Just hurts....


Hard worrying so much. but getting better. At first all i did was worry. I just gotta hope that everything goes well with this pregnancy.

Glad you made this forum. Im 18w3d and due May 26th, 2012.


----------



## Semanthia

I hope everyone is doing well! I noticed on other threads that they have a list of due date with names next to them and what color they are (blue, pink yellow/green). So I think I am going to add that onto my first post. I don't want to add anyone who doesn't want to be added so if you would like to be added just PM me with your due date and color 

My first trimester screening results came in this morning everything came back negative!! I am very pleased with that. I have my detail scan tomorrow I am anxious for that I just want to be reassured that baby is nice and healthy. I found out at my last cervical length check that we are having a BOY!! There was no question it was clearly a boy LOL. So we have started looking at baby stuff we want to get and I am so excited since we didn't get to that point with Charlotte. So yay team BLUE!!


----------



## bananaz

No big updates here, though I did start feeling tiny little kicks a couple weeks ago and have been feeling them sporadically every day for the last week. Yesterday evening I hadn't felt anything and I was just thinking about using the doppler when she started kicking like crazy. It was almost as if she was saying "I'm okay, Mom, please don't get that thing out!" :haha:

@fallenangel11 - Hooray for good news! Hope the blood test results come back normal.

@miayahsmommy - Welcome to the group :hugs:

@Semanthia - Have a great scan tomorrow and congratulations on your sweet baby boy!!


----------



## lazandkiko21

Hello ladies. Haven't been here in a while. I hope all had a wonderful Christmas and New Years. My son has been having a party in my belly. Lol. Full blown kicks. Feeling out of breath already and im wobbling lol. I hope to hear from you guys. My next scan is next Tuesday.


----------



## Inusik

Hello everyone,
I am also due in May!!!! May 10th!!!!! So excited!!!! 
Its my second pregnancy as I had MC on my 6th week of pregnancy back in June.
Now I am looking forward to a healthy baby boy!!! The last 3 weeks was just a hell for me as I went through 1 in 4 possibility of having DS and then amnio. Thanks God everything turned out good. Cant wait for my baby boy!!!


----------



## lazandkiko21

Welcome Inusik. Glad everything is good.


----------



## Semanthia

Inusik said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am also due in May!!!! May 10th!!!!! So excited!!!!
> Its my second pregnancy as I had MC on my 6th week of pregnancy back in June.
> Now I am looking forward to a healthy baby boy!!! The last 3 weeks was just a hell for me as I went through 1 in 4 possibility of having DS and then amnio. Thanks God everything turned out good. Cant wait for my baby boy!!!

Welcome and congratulations! I am so sorry about your loss :cry:. I am also sorry you had to deal with the stress of the possibility of down syndrom but am glad all is well!


----------



## Semanthia

I haven't been on here in a long time and it doesn't look like anyone else has either LOL. I hope everyone is doing well! Today I hit 21 weeks and am very excited as that is when I lost my sweet Charlotte. As of last week my cervix was still nice and long and I am hoping next week brings the same news.


----------



## bananaz

Everything is going fine here :thumbup: Just hit 22 weeks, and I've been feeling baby moving around every day which is a big relief for mama! 

We are starting to talk about getting some of the bigger items soon (crib, travel system, etc), though I will admit it still makes me a little nervous when I think about all the things that could go wrong over the next 4 months. But I guess we all have to get over the anxiety at some point and start planning for our LOs...


----------



## christine1986

things are fine here had my 20 week scan today and we're team BLUE :) babies constantly kicking away all day every day lol

hope everyones ok and doing well

xxx


----------



## shangeas

Hi Everyone!!!

welcome to all the new mommie-to-be's!!:flower:

Gald to read that everyone is doing well and 4 months to go cant wait to hold our little ones.

AFM had my 20 week scan at 22 weeks on the 6th and still measuring a week ahead so my due date mite possibly be late April. but im sticking with this group. Baby kicks a lot especially at 7am 4pm and around 11pm have gotten used to the cycles by now.

Im tired cant sleep properly as well due to my bump the sides are the only way i sleep and cant get used to it as i used to sleep on my tummy:cry:.... its a small discomfort though compared to the gift im getting at the end of this journey.

anyone can confrim when 3rd trimester starts???


----------



## bananaz

shangeas said:


> AFM had my 20 week scan at 22 weeks on the 6th and still measuring a week ahead so my due date mite possibly be late April. but im sticking with this group. Baby kicks a lot especially at 7am 4pm and around 11pm have gotten used to the cycles by now.
> 
> Im tired cant sleep properly as well due to my bump the sides are the only way i sleep and cant get used to it as i used to sleep on my tummy:cry:.... its a small discomfort though compared to the gift im getting at the end of this journey.
> 
> anyone can confrim when 3rd trimester starts???


I can definitely empathize with the sleeping difficulties. I'm also normally a tummy sleeper, but I was doing okay with sleeping on my side until my belly got bigger and now I've started getting back pain during the night. Putting a little pillow under my bump helps quite a bit though (even though it seems to tick LO off, lol).

I think 3rd tri starts at 28 weeks in the US/Canada, or 27 weeks in the UK. We're getting close! :happydance:


----------



## Semanthia

Glad to hear all is good! I too am having difficulty getting comfortable when sleeping, time to buy a body pillow.

The status of my cervix has changed a lot over the passed two weeks. It measured 12mm (was 41mm two weeks ago) and I'm funneling which measured a little over 1cm & 40% effaced. I am currently at the hospital being checked for contractions (none so far) and they started me on a Med to try and stop my cervix from thinning. I have to get 7 doses and not have any cevical activity before I can go home. It'll be bedrest for me. In 2 weeks I can start getting steroids for baby's lungs. Im hoping to at least make it to 26-28 weeks i'll take further if possible. I feel pretty good about it because we caught it and are working on it before it was bad. I have broke down emotionally a couple times because the fear of losing him and the pain of losing my little girl.
A positive note he is doing well! He weighs about 1lb 1oz and is super active.


----------



## christine1986

Semanthia said:


> Glad to hear all is good! I too am having difficulty getting comfortable when sleeping, time to buy a body pillow.
> 
> The status of my cervix has changed a lot over the passed two weeks. It measured 12mm (was 41mm two weeks ago) and I'm funneling which measured a little over 1cm & 40% effaced. I am currently at the hospital being checked for contractions (none so far) and they started me on a Med to try and stop my cervix from thinning. I have to get 7 doses and not have any cevical activity before I can go home. It'll be bedrest for me. In 2 weeks I can start getting steroids for baby's lungs. Im hoping to at least make it to 26-28 weeks i'll take further if possible. I feel pretty good about it because we caught it and are working on it before it was bad. I have broke down emotionally a couple times because the fear of losing him and the pain of losing my little girl.
> A positive note he is doing well! He weighs about 1lb 1oz and is super active.

fingers crossed it works and you get as far as possible, atleast it was caught early on should increase your chances, hope everything goes ok for you xx


----------



## lazandkiko21

praying you make it atleast 26-28 weeks hopefully more


----------



## shangeas

Will keep you in my prayers Sementhia and hoping you make it even past the 26-28 weeks.

Im glad you getting good care and this baby boy is a fighter he will make it have hope and pray like you've never prayed before!


----------



## fallenangel11

Hi ladies!
I haven't checked in for a while. It so good to read how you are all going, and so reassuring that everyones going thru similar things!

I think feeling those little kicks and rollls is the most amazing thing in the world! I just love feeling my little baby inside me....it's crazy...just how much love I feel for my baby...I can't imagine what it'll be like when Baby P's actually here!

How active are your babies? How often do you feel kicks and what times?
Baby P is usually kicking when daddy gets up at 6am, then from about 10-12, then a few in the afternoon and then a lot more at bed time...active little sea monkey!

I'm almost 26 weeks and I just looked at my calender....Baby P is due on Mother's Day! That would be a great gift!

Course I'm not sure I want Baby P to come out. I love having my little sea monkey in my belly wiggling and kicking (even the kick to the ribs and my lungs, causing me to need to catch my breath). A little baby that doesn't pee and poo every hour, doesn't demand my boob, doesn't cause me to loose too much sleep and doesn't cry :) it's the perfect baby, hehehe.


----------



## bananaz

fallenangel11 said:


> I think feeling those little kicks and rollls is the most amazing thing in the world! I just love feeling my little baby inside me....it's crazy...just how much love I feel for my baby...I can't imagine what it'll be like when Baby P's actually here!
> 
> How active are your babies? How often do you feel kicks and what times?
> Baby P is usually kicking when daddy gets up at 6am, then from about 10-12, then a few in the afternoon and then a lot more at bed time...active little sea monkey!

I know what you mean - this is my first pregnancy to get this far along and I thought it would be weird to feel a baby move around inside me but I'm actually really enjoying all of her squirming and kicks. I guess it's reassurance that she's doing okay in there!

My LO is also most active in the morning and evenings, though she's started wriggling around some during the day too. Today I was standing in line at the grocery store and out of the blue she gave me two big kicks right under my ribs. I was so surprised I almost started laughing.

@semanthia - hope everything is going okay! Give us an update when you have a chance :hugs:


----------



## Semanthia

Today baby is viable if born from this point on yay! 
I was in the hospital for 4 days and sent home on bedrest with bathroom breaks. I had a check up last week and my cervix was still closed. I have to get my betamethasone injection and an ultrasound today. I'm hoping nothing has changed. They may or may not admit me again until I have him. The doctor said she thinks I could make it to 28-32 weeks so I've got my fingers crossed. I'm just so happy he'a getting steroids for his lungs and will have a fighting chance.


----------



## Semanthia

There were no changes with my cervix today. The doctor decided to hold off on the steriods since things are stable. At my ultrasound they did a couple in 4d for fun it was amazing. I'm a little nervous it might have ruined that moment when your baby is in your arms and you see him/her for the first time. With my daughter even though I knew how it was going to end I was still in awe over her and I love that memory with her.


----------



## bananaz

Semanthia said:


> There were no changes with my cervix today. The doctor decided to hold off on the steriods since things are stable. At my ultrasound they did a couple in 4d for fun it was amazing. I'm a little nervous it might have ruined that moment when your baby is in your arms and you see him/her for the first time. With my daughter even though I knew how it was going to end I was still in awe over her and I love that memory with her.

Glad things are going well! And I'm sure nothing could possibly ruin that moment :) You definitely deserved to have a fun little "sneak peek."


----------



## bananaz

How's everyone doing?

Things are fine here, though I did have a scare a couple days ago when I had a gush of watery fluid as I got out of bed. Of course I panicked, but my OB checked me out and said everything looked good and she didn't think it was my waters. 

I wish I could stop worrying - it seems like every other day I am freaking out because the baby isn't moving enough or there's weird discharge or maybe I ate something I shouldn't have :wacko: I'm glad to almost be in the home stretch, I just wish I could relax and stop thinking about how many things could still go wrong.


----------



## fallenangel11

Good to hear everyone's going ok. We're close now!
Still haven't got my nursery up tho. We're doing renovations on the house to get things ready for baby. It's exciting, but I'd kinda hoped to be able ot get the nursery going by now....I've got most of it planned out...just want to start putting all the little itsy bitsy baby clothes away :)


----------



## lazandkiko21

were almost there ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## Semanthia

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is doing well.

I am back in the hospital and bored out of my gourd! I had an ultrasound which showed my cervix shortened to 10mm and is starting to open a tiny bit. So I was put on indocin again and they gave me betamethasone injections. They also did the fetal fibronectin test and it came back positive which really doesn't mean too much because a negative result is really all that tells them anything for sure. Oh an I failed my one hour gluclose test so Saturday I have to do the 3 hour one but they want to make sure the steroids are out of my system first other wise I won't get accurate results.
My doctor wants to me make it to 34 weeks and that's my goal. But my first little goal is 30 weeks which is about a week and half away.


----------



## bananaz

Semanthia said:


> I am back in the hospital and bored out of my gourd! I had an ultrasound which showed my cervix shortened to 10mm and is starting to open a tiny bit. So I was put on indocin again and they gave me betamethasone injections. They also did the fetal fibronectin test and it came back positive which really doesn't mean too much because a negative result is really all that tells them anything for sure. Oh an I failed my one hour gluclose test so Saturday I have to do the 3 hour one but they want to make sure the steroids are out of my system first other wise I won't get accurate results.
> My doctor wants to me make it to 34 weeks and that's my goal. But my first little goal is 30 weeks which is about a week and half away.

Aw, that is rough, hang in there! You have already made it so far, and even if your LO was born today (which of course let's hope she isn't) the odds would be overwhelmingly in favor of her not only surviving but doing so without significant problems later on. So that is definitely something to celebrate! Now tell her to get comfy and stay put for another 6 weeks :haha:


----------



## cliqmo

Hi ladies 

I'm afraid I dont venture into PAL very often so haven't found you before now :blush: 

I am expecting our first baby after a mmc a year ago, edd is 31st May :cloud9:

I hope you are all doing okay (I'm afraid I haven't read all pages) and Samanthia I hope your LO stays put for another few weeks yet :thumbup:


----------



## Sammii2012

*Hello,

My little one is due May 1st i have never posted on here before!!!

6 Weeks & 5 days left  *


----------



## shangeas

Hey all,

Happy to hear we still progressing with this journey almost there now its a bit scary to me as a new mom....how is everyone feeling?

Sementhia we were praying baby makes it past 28 weeks and now we are on to the next milestone, hang in there that LO is a fighter !:flower:

Wanna say helloo to all the new mom-to-be's on this thread, wishing all the best as we deliver these precious miracles!!:happydance:


----------



## lazandkiko21

Hello ladies just checking in to see how everyone is doing and hopefully everyone is still pregnant and waiting for their bundle of joy  As for me I have about 34 days left and I'm sooooo ready not ready for him to come yet because i want to be able to take him home when my baby arrives. I hope all is well and hope to hear from some of you guys soon.


----------



## bananaz

Everything is fine here. I have my baby shower this weekend and we've already gotten quite a few gifts, which is fun and scary at the same time. There is still soooo much to do before LO arrives, I am exhausted just thinking about it! Hope everyone else is doing well :) I'm excited to start seeing baby pics in this thread soon!


----------



## Semanthia

I hope all you ladies are doing great! I can't wait to hear about the arrivals of all the LO's. 
I am still going and still on the dreaded bedrest. At 37 weeks my cerclage comes out and I can stop bedrest. I am so excited to meet my LO.


----------



## lazandkiko21

Hello ladies......here I am at 37 weeks and 2 days with about 19 days left and FULL TERM! 
Also feeling braxton hicks contractions right now as i type this. Wasn't able to sleep much because they were painful enough to wake me up. I hope all is well with everyone and looking forward to seeing and hearing about our May babies arrivals!!!


----------



## Semanthia

Hey ladies I hope everyone is doing well. I am in labor and delivery waiting to see what happens. I went to my NST and was contracting every 3-4 mins and was 4cm dilated. So I was admitted and they noticed part of my cerclage had torn through so they removed it and now we are just seeing if I progress into labor or if I can go home until either my water breaks or my contractions get worse.


----------



## bananaz

Semanthia said:


> Hey ladies I hope everyone is doing well. I am in labor and delivery waiting to see what happens. I went to my NST and was contracting every 3-4 mins and was 4cm dilated. So I was admitted and they noticed part of my cerclage had torn through so they removed it and now we are just seeing if I progress into labor or if I can go home until either my water breaks or my contractions get worse.

Wow, good luck! I hope everything goes smoothly for you. And congrats on making it to 36 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## christine1986

Semanthia said:


> Hey ladies I hope everyone is doing well. I am in labor and delivery waiting to see what happens. I went to my NST and was contracting every 3-4 mins and was 4cm dilated. So I was admitted and they noticed part of my cerclage had torn through so they removed it and now we are just seeing if I progress into labor or if I can go home until either my water breaks or my contractions get worse.

good look semanthia hope everything goes smoothly, yey for making it to 36 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Semanthia

Thanks! I'm very excited I made it this far. I'm still 4cm, my contractions are only a little uncomfortable and they aren't regular. I may be sent home.


----------



## cliqmo

Any updates ladies??


----------



## Semanthia

Hello Ladies!
I had Braeden May 3rd 2012 at 36 weeks and 3 days. I am in love! My husband and I are so blessed to have our little miracle.
They decided to induce me on the 2nd because they were worried my water would break and because his head wasn't down far enough that the cord would slip through first (prolapsed cord). I spent Wednesday morning to Thursday morning in labor but it wasn't doing anything, I was stuck at 6 cm and baby hadn't moved down any further so they took me off pitocin and had me shower, eat and nap and then started it again at 10am Thursday. At 4pm baby was down further but I was still at 6cm so they broke my water and I instantly started getting horrible contractions with 15 mins I was at 9cm and it went quickly after that. He was out shortly at 5pm! He didn't cry but was very alert. They tried pinching him to get him to cry and hr just barely made a peep. His eyes where going around the room following sounds. I can't wait to hear everyone's birth story! Good luck ladies.


----------



## bananaz

Congratulations, Semanthia!! I am so happy for you. Enjoy your sweet little boy :hugs:


----------



## christine1986

congratulations semanthia :) how much did the little man weigh? enjoy him the time flys lol x


----------



## cliqmo

Congratulations Semanthia please add pics soon x


----------



## miayahsmommy

Well havent been on in FOREVER! I found out when i went to the doctor on April 10th that I was dilated to a 4 and was 75% and my braxton hicks were in fact REAL! I was only 33 weeks. So i was put on a medication and while waiting in line at the pharmacy for it I indeed felt more intense contractions and pressure! So I left and went straight to the ER and I was contracting every 2 minutes!!! :/ By the time my doctor arrived I was starting to progress a little more so they started me on magnesium and betamethazone shots to develop her lungs and try to stop labor! But my doctor in Bartlesville doesnt take preemie babies born before 35weeks. So they called the hospitals in Tulsa to transfer me but they wouldnt until my contractions were more spread out, so they then upped my magnesium (which sucked) and finally got me trasnfered to St. Johns! By the time I got there and was rechecked they stated i was at a 4.5 and was 75% effaced with a bulging bag. they did an ultrasound which made her measure 4.12lbs. Magnesium was slowing labor but my cervix was still thinning, so they told us to expect a baby within 48hrs. (WOW right). So here we are rushing like fools! They gave me another shot the next day and took me off of magnesium so we could just go on with the labor process. Needless to stay IT STOPPED! My contractions were irregular and my body was staying put! YAY. They told me that my water could break anytime, etc. But i infact stayed in the hospital anther week, and i then noticed ITCHING AND ITCHING in my palms and feet. I told the doc and they ordered a series of bloodtests and a few days later confirmed I had Cholestasis of Pregnancy! SCARY. My gullbladder was secreting bile into my blood and making me toxic so they scheduled me for induction at 36 weeks. But 2 days before the induction.... they rescheduled it for that morning! Oh ya freaked me out i thought i had a lil more time to prepare. So on April 27th they transfered me back to L&D and started Pitocin (which i didnt want) to kick start my labor wince i thickened up a lil bit! & My contractions werent getting any more regular so once I was thinned out enough at 3:45pm THEY BROKE MY WATER! && Thats when it all started! My contractions went into overdrive. & They rechecked me and said your at a 6-7 and almost fully effaced. So im like ok about another hour and a half til shes here, NOT! She had other plans! 15mins later I felt that oh soo well known (if youve had a child before) POOP FEELING! And I had to push! I called the nurses and dr came in and they were getting ready and trying to calm me down (BTW I do unmedicated natural deliveries, so ya slightly painful) and BAM part of her head was out and a few pushes later, Presaya Tamera Kay Miller was born Apirl 27th, 2012 @ 4:29pm! Weighing 6lbs 3 oz (she had retained alot of water) and was 18 1/4inches long! When she was born she had trouble breathing so was transfered to NICU where they found her heartrate extremely high and her oxygen was low and her bilirubin levels were high! After getting over all of it we had a 8 day stay in the NICU and we brought her home 5-5-12! Shes now 14 days old and FLOURISHING!!!!
Me in Labor!
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/485663_10150728995158043_592963042_9692093_1726647551_n.jpg
First Time holding my daughter

My daughter in the NICU!

Her now! Presaya. :)


----------



## lazandkiko21

Congrats semanthia and miayahsmommy!
Heres my birth story:
I was induced May 2, 2012....i was 2 centimeters dilated and started pitocin at 7:00am. Doctor came in around 8:30ish checked me (3 centimeters) and broke my water. At 9:35am i received my first round of epidural (lol i say first round because it wore off 2 times) my epidural wore off at around 12ish and they gave me some more but upped the pitocin every hour....at this point it felt like it was all the way up. I started feeling pressure at around 1:55pm so they checked me and i was only 6-7 centimeters dilated but when i was contracting it went to an 8. They decided to change my position to see if i dilated more. At around 2:15pm my epidural wore off again and i felt EVERYTHING! I told the nurse i was feeling pressure so she checked me and said i was at 9 centimeters. At 2:30pm i was complete and ready to push. The doctor came in at around 2:45pm. After about 3-4 good pushes out came my baby boy Junior at 2:51pm weighing in at 6 pounds 10 ounces and 20 inches long. He has the cord wrapped around his neck once and it was discovered that he has a TRUE KNOT in his umbilical cord. We are sooo lucky we decided to induce when we did because the doctor stated that had the knot got any tighter that he would not have made it and it was very rare. I am soooo happy and blessed to have my rainbow baby here and my husband is very happy to have his first little boy. Congrats and hope all you ladies have a very wonderful birth experience!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...5073346830_504501829_12173910_461182429_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...6857996830_504501829_12087505_145726959_n.jpg


----------

